# Miniature Poodle Breeding Question



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I would say that breeding between sizes is controversial in the poodle world (toy/mini less controversial than mini/standard, but still) and there isn't really a definite right answer as to whether it should happen or not. It depends on many factors.

Edited to add: Your best bet would be to ask the breeder why she chose to breed those two dogs. She should have a very good reason for doing so - something like introducing a particular structural or genetic quality, rather than just going for smaller minis, IMO.

And $1500 is in line with what I've seen for pet-quality mini poodle puppies from champion lines here in California. I'm sure it varies depending on where you are, though.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

A bit late but better than never!  

I'm waiting for my puppy to be big enough to bring home!  She is sired by a Toy and her dam is a Mini. I think she will be mini size since the litter looks much bigger than a toy size at that age. 

She decided to try these two together as a good match for each other. She no longer shows so not trying for a "show" dog, but a good quality, good temperament pet poodle. 

Check out my thread in Poodle Talk "Honey!"


----------

